
Google Starts Manually Reviewing Chrome Extension and Apps - twapi
http://browsernative.com/chrome-extension-safety-review-for-threat-2152/
======
periram
Finally taking a leaf from apple's playbook. Curation works and saves
customers hundreds of hours.

